# 1980 Schwinn Stingray



## Mikey (Mar 5, 2012)

*Hello to All,  I just acquired a 1980 Schwinn Stingray frame. I want to make it like a stock 1980 Stingray. What style of Stingrays were produced in 1980?  The few photos that I can find are of really UGLY 2 tone colors, like red & yellow!!  Single speed or 3 speed??  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!  This Bike was a lowrider.......I'm saving it!!!!!!!     I have the frame, fenders, crank & arms and the seat..... That's a good start.....  Thanks.....*


----------



## Stingman (Mar 10, 2012)

By 1980 Sing Ray's were not nearly as popular as they once were with BMX becoming so popular. The ones that looked the coolest I thought were the Sting Ray 2's. These had a gray chainguard and gray seat and the frame was blue. Most of the parts and 80 ray's I've seen don't go for much money, so they can be a cheaper build. A friend of mine picked one up for 50 bucks that was in fair shape. Good luck and have some fun with it!


----------



## Mikey (Mar 11, 2012)

*  Looks like 1980 was kind of a DUD year for Stingrays with the new BMX bikes coming out!! All the colors were UGLY!!  It's going to be a regular Stingray when I'm done with it.. It won't be 100% correct, but it will look GREAT!!........Black w/White lettering.... I'll post a photo when I'm done...*


----------

